
Tale of the Slave - shawndumas
http://www.colorado.edu/studentgroups/libertarians/issues/nozick_slave.html
======
jwess
Incredibly thought-provoking and--I dare say, timely. Is it a coincidence this
is hosted by colorado.edu?

